# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  فوائد المرامية للنساء فقط......

## البسمة الحمراء

*مرآآآآآآآآآحب*  
*اليوم جبت لكم معلومات عن نوع من الاعشاب*  
*وهي :* 

*المراميه*

*تساعد على ضبط الحالة الهرمونية لدى النساء وخاصة عند سن اليأس ...كما أنها تتميز بمفعول*  
*قابض للأوعية الدموية في حالة غزارة دم الدوره الشهريه ...وتساعد على انتظام الدورة الشهرية*  
*عند بدء حدوثها بعد البلوغ...* 
*كما ينصح إستخدامها قبل الدوره الشهريه لانها تساعد على تحسين الحالة المزاجية وعلى تصريف*  
*الماء الزائد المحتجز بالجسم خلال هذه الفترة....* 
*و تعمل المرميه على تنظيف الرحم و حمايته من الإلتهابات و تنشط المبايض لدى المرأه*  
*ومن فوائدها العامة ...*
*تتميز عشبة المرمية بمفعول مضاد للعرق ...وتظهر النتيجة بعد ساعتين من شربه...*
*كما انها مطهره للجروح....* 
*وتحتوي المرمية على موادة شبيهه ببعض المواد الحافظه ولهذا الغرض تخلط اللحوم او المأكولات*  
*المراد حفظها بكميات وفيرة من اوراق المرمية ...* 
*أيضاً تساعد على ارتخاء العضلات الملساء ..فهو يفيد كعلاج لمغص البطن ويساعد على خفض* 
*مستوى السكر إذا ما أخذ على الريق ....* 
*ويكمن استخدامها كغرغرة لتطليف آلام الحلق الناتج عن الإحتقان الشديد ...وكذلك في وقف نزيف اللثة...*

----------

ايات الروح (04-11-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*معلومات قيمة ومفيدة*
*يسلموو خيه ع النقل الرائع*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو حبيبتي ..
معلوماااات رااائعه ،تسلم يدينك
ويعطيك العااافيه ..
دمت بخييييير

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> *معلومات قيمة ومفيدة*
> *يسلموو خيه ع النقل الرائع*
> *الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه*
> *دمتي بخير*



الله يسلم قلبش اختي 

شذى 

أنرتي متصفحي

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> يسلمووو حبيبتي ..
> 
> معلوماااات رااائعه ،تسلم يدينك
> ويعطيك العااافيه ..
> 
> دمت بخييييير



الله يعافيج حبيبتي 

والأروع وجودكِ خيه

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أقولها عن تجربه 
تنزل الدور الشهريه قبل وقتها

----------


## ايات الروح

مشكورة _على  المعلومات المفيدة
_الله يعطيك العافية
 :rose:

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> أقولها عن تجربه 
> تنزل الدور الشهريه قبل وقتها



مشكوووورة خيه على الإضافة الحلوة 

لا خلا ولا عدم 

 :bigsmile:

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> مشكورة _على المعلومات المفيدة_
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية



الشكر لكِ انتي اختاه 

لتشريفكِ صفحتي

----------


## ليلاس

*معلومات قيمة ..*

*تسلمي يــ الغالية ..*

*يعطيك العافية ..*

*لا خلا ولاعدم ..}*

----------


## واحة العالم

*جزاك الله خيراً*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> *معلومات قيمة ..*
> 
> *تسلمي يــ الغالية ..*
> 
> *يعطيك العافية ..*
> 
> *لا خلا ولاعدم ..}*



مشكوووووووورة غناتي  
كلكِ ذوق

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> *جزاك الله خيراً*



ألف شكر حبيبتي  
نوّرتي الصفحة بوجودكِ الكريم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*معلومات قيمه ..*
*بارك الله فيكِ*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> *معلومات قيمه ..*
> *بارك الله فيكِ*



العفو حبيبتي  
كلكِ ذوق

----------

